# Wii will add Netflix Service



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That's right Wii owners you now can get streaming movies from Netflix, So you can kick back and enjoy a movie with your Wii. Netflix will send you a disc just like they do with the PS3 to enable this feature.


----------

